# Illinois River, Oregon, above Miami Bar



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

American Whitewater


The primary advocate for the preservation and protection of whitewater rivers throughout the United States and connects the interests of human-powered recreational river users with ecological and science-based data to achieve goals within our mission.




www.americanwhitewater.org





Also, Rough and Ready creek is a good time.


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

The best whitewater is between McCaleb Ranch and Miami Bar. The river is pretty slow moving between Green Bridge and Deer Creek. After Deer Creek it picks up slightly but is mainly Class II with a couple Class III rapids. Above McCaleb Ranch there are a few rapids, the most notable being Illinois Falls. Illinois Falls would be a difficult portage. At low flows you can bounce/line down the left channel. At medium or high flows the left side gets really big. At every flow I would prefer to line a boat down the main falls on the right. Portaging would be brutal.

The low bridge at McCaleb Ranch is an unavoidable hazard/portage at flows around 1600 and less. Even at higher flows you should be aware of where the bridge is located and make sure there is water going over the top. Otherwise I recommend portaging on the right. 

Below McCaleb Ranch there are some fun rapids. A landslide on river left occurred in the early 2000s and formed a rapid that could cause some chaos at flows below 2000. The river splits around a shallow rocky island with the majority of water going left. You are not able to see the ending - Do Not Go Left. It ends in a steep jumble of rocks that could end your trip. You can park at the top of the island and walk down to see the exits of the right and left channels. 

I have not boated Little Falls, but I have walked to it a handful of times and it appears to be pretty straightforward. It is not much of a drop but definitely worth a scout if you are running that stretch. The portage would be on river left but I don't think it's a portage.

I've run the West Fork to the confluence with the East Fork. From the confluence to Little Falls I really do not think there is much in the way of whitewater.

I don't think it's worth the extra effort to run from Josephine Creek to Miami Bar. Instead, I would launch at McCaleb Ranch to add miles, whitewater, and great scenery - all without having to worry about Illinois Falls or portaging the bridge. 

If you are adamant about launching further upstream, consider putting in on Deer Creek in Selma as that cuts out the flat water from Josephine to the mouth of Deer Creek and gives you some low volume flavor with a handful of fun rapids.


----------



## Contor (Sep 10, 2018)

WillVolpert, Primo information on Illinois above Miami Bar and greatly appreciated. Now we watch the weather and flows. Best of luck on your permit draws.


----------



## Jeffery (10 mo ago)

Whitewater Kayaking


----------

